# WC1 - West Cobar Metals



## System (10 September 2021)

West Cobar Metals Limited (WC1) is a mineral exploration company with its projects located in and around the West Cobar district in New South Wales. It is seeking to fund its exploration for base metals (copper, lead and zinc) and gold located at its projects to define a base metals or gold deposit that can be profitably mined.

Since incorporation, the Company has acquired (via a share sale agreement) Bulla Park Metals Pty Ltd (Bulla Park), a base metals (copper, lead and zinc) and gold exploration entity with projects located in and around the West Cobar district. Bulla Park has identified four distinct projects at various stages of exploration comprising the Bulla Park Project, the Mount Jack Project, the Cawkers Well Project and the Nantilla Project within which:

the Bulla Park Project contains a new copper (+ silver) discovery with encouraging drill intersections;
the Mount Jack Project has copper-gold potential with strong geochemical and geophysical indications;
the Cawkers Well Project contains gold mineralisation in drilling; and
the Nantilla Project is a geophysical target for gold, copper and base metal mineralisation, (together, the Projects).
Following  its IPO, the Company intends to use the funds raised to systematically explore its Projects. The Company has planned a proposed exploration program for the Bulla Park Project and Mount Jack Project and is defining its drill targets at the Cawkers Well Project and the Nantilla Project.

The Company will also implement a growth strategy by continuing to evaluate new project acquisition opportunities to maintain a pipeline of projects which complement the Company’s existing focus.

It is anticipated that WC1 will list on the ASX during October 2021.






						Rare Earths | West Cobar Metals | Perth
					

West Cobar Metals is an ASX Rare Earths company focusing on rare earths within the Salazar project in Western Australia.




					www.westcobarmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2021)

*Listing date*01 October 2021 11:30AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.westcobarmetals.com.au/
Ph: 08 9481 0389*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WC1*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*27 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Xcel Capital Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

WC1 flush with success ... started trading today; opened at 24c and now changing hands for 23c


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> WC1 flush with success



Such toilet humour... 😅


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2022)

And last few days, .... Buyer put in a bid, eh?


----------

